# Oakley O-frames, good goggles?



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

Yes, they are nice.

HIYellow is the best lens (excluding plain clear) for night riding.

You might also want to look for some Smith Phenom goggles (spherical) with the Sensor Mirror Lens ($77.97 on Backcountry, more than $60, but spherical > flat)


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2008)

hell no flat = best.. the round lenzes mess with my eyes..


----------



## Bagels (Sep 27, 2008)

How is the sensor mirror on sunny days?


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

For pure bluebird days, you're going to want a darker tint. Sensor Mirror is pretty clear as it's primarily a flat to low light lens.


----------



## Bagels (Sep 27, 2008)

As long as it does not brighten everything up like yellow does, then it will be fine for me. Almost all my riding will be done at night under the lights.

I am thinking about getting the phenoms with the sensor mirror so that I can use them at night, yet hopefully they will work alright on a sunny day.

I am also considering the Spy Soldiers. Which spy lens is closest to the sensor mirror performance wise?


----------

